# General > Recommendations >  Pampered Chef

## marlyn

I recently had a pampered chef party and it was a really good night.

Loads of freebies for the host, and the consultant is a trained chef who has worked in top places in caithness, so was able to give some really great tips.

Also the stuff is great quality and will last for years.

Thoroughly recommend for a night in.

Consultant was Pauline Murray 0776 6022216

----------


## anneoctober

have nt heard of this before. Give us the lowdown Marlyn. Plllease :Grin:

----------


## marlyn

Pamered Chef is kitchen stuff - as a host you are given a recipe by the consultant, you buy the ingredients and then she comes and does a cooking demonstration using loads of the cookware that she is selling - and then you eat, drink and be merry (or at least I did!).

The kitchen equipment ranges from knifes and peelers, to wooden spoons, bowls, pans loads of different dishes for serving, fantastic stoneware that goes into your oven for baking, roasting etc - I have to say that I am a huge fan of the stonewear - I have loads from various parties that I have been too, basically anything that you would need or use in your kitchen is on sale.

Pampered Chef is very high quality, try googling it for more info.

Pauline is very good and very friendly, and an excellent chef too.

----------


## newlin

I agree, the stoneware is brilliant, really good for oven chips and pizza.  I also love the knives and the crinkle cutter is great for chopping up turnips.

----------


## anneoctober

Dadie sent me a link, had a look and was really taken wi the "bamboo" stuff, well all of it really. :Grin:  Now I just have to persuade me pals that they want a party........ ::

----------


## Dadie

Here is the link for all that are interested!

www.pamperedchef.com

----------


## Venture

I have bought a few things from their website and they are really good quality.  I found out about them when I mentioned to a friend that I loved turnip but hated trying to chop them up.  She gave me a crinkle cutter as a Christmas present and its brilliant for the job as well as chopping other items.  

https://www.pamperedchef.com/orderin...viewAllOutlet=

----------


## marlyn

It is definitely worth having a party - you get loads of freebies, and then you also get a discount of stuff at your party - depending on your sales, I think I got 25% and then you get a further 10% for the next year at any other party.

I you really like the bamboo stuff then give Pauline a call, because it may well come on as the host special then you get it really cheap or even for hosting.

I really like Pampered Chef stuff - so much so that I am really thinking about becoming a consultant when I move to Inverness in the next few months.

----------


## Twixy

I also have a crinkle cutter i got at a party a few years ago.  Great for Turnips especially when thy come straight from the field.  In fact I use it for most of my veg when making soup.  :Smile:

----------


## mama2

I have the stoneware and it is fab. Pizzas taste so yummy when this is used, lovely crispy base and then light and fluffy inside. I use it the whole time, I will never use a tray again!

----------


## Kodiak

SHEESH All I can say is that these products have to be of good quality.  The reason is I have just had a look at their web page and the Prices, Like er WOW, talk about Expensive.  Here are a few examples

24-cm Sauté Pan                                                                                         £80.00                                                               

3-Piece Pan Set                                                                                         £215.00                                                               

30-cm Covered Skillet                                                                                         £160.00                                                               

Stir-Fry Skillet                                                                                         £93.50                                                               

I would not pay these prices even if I had the Money to spend, which I don't.  Just last week I bought a Beautiful Four Pan set which included a 30 cm Fry Pan, all with Copper Bottoms and Fully Teflon Coated for a perfect Non-Stick Finish.  These only cost me £19.95 from Tesco.  Much Better Value for money than Paying "215.00 for a set of 3 Pans.

----------


## marlyn

Yes their stuff can be pricey, but those pans have a lifetime guarantee on them - don't think that the Tesco ones would be quite so long?

----------


## skinnydog

i have just ordered, after recommendations, one of their pizza stones, so here's hoping it lives up to expectations!!

----------


## Kodiak

> Yes their stuff can be pricey, but those pans have a lifetime guarantee on them - don't think that the Tesco ones would be quite so long?


Perhaps not, but consider that they cost less than a tenth of the price.  Assume that they only last for say 2 years. Then that means I would get 20 years out of them with the advantahe of getting new pans every two years.  Due to my age and health there is a good chance I wont live another 20 years.  So I think I made the right choice.  

Besides anything else I hate paying over the odds for something and at the prices they are charging for a simple set of 3 pans, £215.00, this is definate Over Charging.

----------


## Dadie

The stoneware and some of the smaller items are def. worth the price. I cannot vouch for the pans etc ... but the tattie peeler and the crinkle cutter is def worth it so is the safety knife for kids.

----------


## pauline79

HelloIm a pampered chef consultant, thank u for the recomendation Marlyn, im glad u enjoyed ur party.  Hope ur getting lots of use from ur freebies?!Pampered chef have a wide range of products to suite all budgets and if there are any of the bigger products anyone wants then these can be achieved for half price or even free when you host a party,most hosts ive had have received £150 worth of freebies and savings.  If anyone is interested in booking a party with me or receiving a catalogue please IM me and I will be in touch.  Oh, I also do fundraising parties. Look forward to hearingg from you.Pauline

----------


## mushroom

IHAVE TO SAY THE PAMPERED CHEF STUFF IS FAB, I WAS AT A PARTY A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN 2 LASSIE WERE THE CONSULTANTS AND I BOUGHT A DECORATOR , AMUNG OTHER THINGS I USE IT FOR MERINGUES, BUTTER ICING, MASHED TATTIES, CREAM ETC ETC IT HAS PAID FOR ITS SELF MANY TIMES OVER , THE QUALITY IS GOOD, YES SOME OF THE PANS ARE PRICEY AND HAVE A LIFETIME GUARANTEE, OTHER ITEMS HAVE A  GUARANTEE OF BETWEEN 1 AND 5 YEARS, YOU WOULD NEVER GET THAT WITH STUFF YOU BUY IN A SHOP. SO IF IT BECOMES FAULTY AND ITS WITHIN GUARANTEE SENT IT BACK AND GET A NEW, AS SIMPLE AS THAT.    THEY ALSO DO LOVELY GLASS BOWLS WITH LIDS VARIOUS SIZES THEY MAKE A FAB WEDDING/HOUSE WARMING GIFT.    
 ::  I BELIEVE YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR  QUALITY

----------


## lynne duncan

think a local group are looking for a pampered chef for an event in gala week in wick will ask if they have someone lined up and mabe come back to pester you pauline

----------

